# Angelfish fry -update with new pics



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

My angels were busy over the holidays. Must have been the mistletoe over the tank...


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice job!. I love seeing fry.


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats !


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

dmaobc said:


> Congrats !


The younger batch comes from the koi female I got from you - she's worked out great, thanks!


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

mollyb said:


> nice job!. I love seeing fry.


Thanks. Breeding fish is the best part of this hobby, in my books! It's been years since I've had a breeding pair, mostly because I got married and had kids, yadda yadda. The kids are older now and Daddy has a little more free time


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz! u got lots lol


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad to know that she worked well !


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

gabriel_bc said:


> Thanks. Breeding fish is the best part of this hobby, in my books! It's been years since I've had a breeding pair, mostly because I got married and had kids, yadda yadda. The kids are older now and Daddy has a little more free time


silly guy....u were the breeding pair..................


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Gratz on the new kids, Good luck there a handful


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

Photo update - the younger batch is a nice mix of ghost, koi and blue blushing forms. Here are some baby pictures... 

koi:









ghost:









blue blushing:


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

... and the older batch is also a mix: the female parent is heterozygous for zebra and wild-type (i.e. z / +), and the male parent is a ghost - i.e. heterozygous for stripeless, (s / +). Stripeless and zebra are alleles of the same gene, so there are four types in the progeny:

zebra ( z / + ) - has an extra black stripe
ghost ( s / + ) - has faint or missing stripes
wild-type ( + / + ) - normal silver pattern

and my favourite - clown ( z / s ) - has spots instead of stripes. Very cool.

Zebra:









Clown:


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Attachments don't work!


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

ok, I think I've fixed them....


----------

